# Swarm trap next to occupied hives



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm planning to put out 8-10 traps. I was thinking about putting one right next to my two hives and one next to my cousin's. I have permission. I know it's not ideal, but it's so convenient that it seems worth a try . What do you all think? I'll put the rest in trees in fence rows. Also one in the orchard in my yard.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Kenww said:


> I'm planning to put out 8-10 traps. I was thinking about putting one right next to my two hives and one next to my cousin's. I have permission. I know it's not ideal, but it's so convenient that it seems worth a try . What do you all think? I'll put the rest in trees in fence rows. Also one in the orchard in my yard.


I don't have any experience to lend an answer to whether that would work, but I like the idea.

Last season I had one of my traps in a white pine tree about 150-200 feet from the hives. The hives did not swarm so I did not catch my own swarm. I did catch what I think is a secondary swarm, about 2,000 bees, but no queen.

Phil


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I have bait box hives at 2 of my yards because I have gotten swarms like that the past couple years. I set them up right where I want them to live, its so fun to have them move in that way. There's a fellow 4 houses down from me that has feral hives living in an abandon trailer in his yard. I suspect the backyard swarms may be coming from there. So far, gentle bees. In my country yard I've also had them move into bait boxes.

I also have boxes out at a couple friends and my son. My son's house has always been good for 3 swarms a year but now he moved. Not sure about new location. I put a glob of honey on top of the bait box and checked every few hours, not a single bee anywhere.


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 21, 2012)

I always get swarms in my bee yards that are not from that bee yard. The scent of the bees attract them. I always have a couple empty boxes on the stands and usually get swarms in them from time to time.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks. I'm going to try it.


----------

